# Ryanair Bag Drop



## Vinnie_cork (15 Jun 2009)

Has anyone used the checked in bag drop desk yet? I have checked in online and printed my boarding pass. I paid to check in one bag and on one of the boarding passes it mentions 1 Checked bag. Is it as simple to use as the airport self check in for Aerlingus? How early do I need to drop the bag at the drop zone? Do you get a barcode receipt for your bag in the event its lost?


----------



## gipimann (16 Jun 2009)

I haven't used it, but I saw the queue for the bag drop last time I was through Dublin airport....if I were using it there, I'd allow at least 30 mins on top of the time needed to get through security.    There appeared to be only one queue for all flights though I could have been mistaken.


----------



## Vinnie_cork (16 Jun 2009)

I'm flying via a very large airport.... Kerry International  I suppose I'll need to allow a few extra minutes so. Going Thurday so will let peolpe know the deal. Thinkk I'll be in the airport about 2.5hrs before flight on the return leg so should be fine there also.


----------



## Shawady (16 Jun 2009)

Vinnie,
I flew to Faro through Dublin airport 2 weeks ago and I used the Ryanair on-line check in facility.
When I turned up at the airport it was very straight forward. I just went to the bag drop desk, there was only a couple of people ahead of me. I'm pretty sure we got a bar code label for our bags.

Just be careful of the weight of your case. Our cases were 15kg spot on, but a women in front of me had her case weighed at 18kg and was charged €45.


----------



## 007007 (19 Jun 2009)

i flew from Shannon to Faro 2 weeks ago and had to check in my suitcase, i had printed my boarding card online the day before.  i had to go to the normal check in desk.  

my friends suitcase weighed 16.5kg, she got away with it!! 

my boyfriends carry on bag was bigger than the bag your allowed, nothing was said about that either and it wasnt weighted.


----------



## Sylvana (4 Jun 2012)

*bag size*

I know this is a late post. It's 55x39x17.5 cm
Question is - should I measure it WITH wheels or not?


----------



## gipimann (4 Jun 2012)

Ryanair's recommendation is to include the wheels when measuring the suitcase.


----------



## Berni (4 Jun 2012)

Definitely with the wheels - the whole thing has to fit inside the measuring cage at the gate.


----------

